

McFriends: McDonalds Reimagined - MRonney
http://tech.li/2012/02/mcfriends-mcdonalds-reimagined/

======
shinratdr
> Users could come log-on to McFriends, and meet fellow fast-food goers around
> world.

And I would want to do this because...

